# puppymill raid UPDATE...charges filed...new article



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

EDIT: I copied the article a couple posts down...the link isnt working for some reason


:x  :evil: :x :evil: :x :evil: 

typical puppy mill and it was happening not 20 minutes from my home. I am planning on visiting the shelter and seeing if I can volunteer.

Anyone in IL looking to adopt a chi...here is your chance.

I cannot even read the article again...it makes me so mad. The son of this household threatened to set himself on fire if the police took the dogs...the mom hid herself in a room with her dogs. It makes me physically ill!!!!!!!

All in all 72 chi's and one papillon.

*sigh*


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

My gosh...72 chi's :shock: . Shame on him and his mom. But on a lighter note I think that's very sweet of you to volunteer.

I'm also glad to hear that a lot of chi lovers had already called in, I hope they all find homes.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Holy crap! 72 Chis?! :shock: That's insane. I hope they all get good homes!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

it won't let me see the article.. it says i have to register.. could you copy and paste it.. or PM it to me? thanks..i would register but i have to provide my adress and my mom doesn't allow me to give my adress online. :?


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I could nor read the article either but just from what you said it sounds like a horrible situation. I hope they all find homes


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

whoops sorry...here is the story



> `There were piles and piles of dogs'
> Constant yapping hounded neighbors-- then police found 71 Chihuahuas in a raid on a Wheeling home
> 
> By Kayce T. Ataiyero, Tribune staff reporter. Tribune staff reporters Michael Higgins, Richard Wronski and Scott Goldstein and freelance writer Mark Shuman contributed to this report
> ...


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

WOW, I just called the shelter so I could leave a message with my info and what I could do to help and they have no room on their voice mail for messages....i guess a lot of people are calling in which is good! I hope I can get a hold of them tomorrow!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

I feel so sorry for all those puppies. 72 of them...that's just...wow. I'm glad that they're in the custody of the animal control people. I do hope that they'll all get good and loving homes, which I'm sure they will. Let's hope that new litter will be okay through all this stress. 

Good for you for posting the story and trying to help out. The world needs more of ya.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

:x Can you believe they didnt charge them with animal cruelty. I dont care how good of condition they were in they were never allowed outside....its cruelty enough not to let them breath fresh air, to run in the grass, to have room to relax without being in their own waste. It just inrages me that they got away from this with no punishment. :x


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

WOW, are you serious?! It shouldn't matter whether you're living in a small apartment, a two-story house, or a big ranch--72 dogs with three people (that we know of) looking after them? That's too many dogs entirely, and you know that with that many pups, those people couldn't really take time to give one what it needed over any of the others. What if some of them were sick or needed something else? That's so awful. Like you said, making them stay in their own waste is bad enough. They need to be charged with something. The article even referred to it as an "illegal puppy mill"...correct me if I'm wrong, but if things are illegal, aren't the responsible parties deserving of some type of punishment? They were making profit from these guys...$300 each? They should have to forfeit some of that. Just my two cents.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

> No charges were filed Thursday against the occupants of the home, where a condemnation notice with bright red lettering was posted on the front door, officials said. It was a family of three people, a woman and her two adult children, said Cmdr. Jim Kuzynowski of the Wheeling Police Department, who declined to release their names.


This is out of the article. I totally agree with you, not only should they pay a huge fine, but should do community service at a animal shelter. I think they should go to prision but some might see that as a little too harsh....but the way I look at it a life is a life, you neglected these poor living creatures and kept them from having a normal life...you need to be punished :evil:


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Absolutely. They should be required to pay some sort of fine and the X number of hours of Community Service at the local Animal Shelter. I don't think that's too harsh. I actually consider a sentence like that more of a tap on the wrist.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

lol i agree...if I had it my way I would force them to live in tight quarters with no tolit or running water...sure i will feed them but they will never see the light of day, feel the fresh breeze on their faces, and on yeah, i wont clean their living quarters.

I guarantee if we did that it would cut down on the number of people who run these puppymills.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah, possibly. My fiance got his little Mini Dachshund from the local pet store (I begged him not to, but when he saw him, his heart melted). He decided after the fact that he was glad he'd gotten him from there, as he thought of it as kind of rescuing him. Anyway, the owners told us the lil guy would be CKC registered and would call us as soon as they got his papers in. For a while, we worried that he'd come from a puppy mill, but my ever so honest fiance asked the pet store owners a few weeks ago where his pup came from. They told him it was an elderly man a few counties over that was retired and bred Dachsies in his spare time. He addressed his concerns to them about him coming from a puppy mill and get this, they told him, "Oh no, he didn't come from a puppy mill. We get dogs from puppy mills sometimes, but just prefer not to. I mean, they ship them to us here and they just come how they come and you've got to take them that way." :shock: Yeah. And the sweet, retired, elderly gentleman who bred the Dachsies in his spare time also seems to find time to constantly breed three other breeds....yeah, so I'm sure you know exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That is just awful!! I'm going to talk to my bf tonight when he gets home and see about calling to adopt one of the pups. How are they not charging them with cruelty and how exactly did these people keep them in good health??? There were 72 of them for crying out loud! They should be locked up for the rest of their lives!!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

pinkprincess21 said:


> That is just awful!! I'm going to talk to my bf tonight when he gets home and see about calling to adopt one of the pups. How are they not charging them with cruelty and how exactly did these people keep them in good health??? There were 72 of them for crying out loud! They should be locked up for the rest of their lives!!


Agreed. :angry7:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like charges have been filed against the family!!!



> Small shelter swims in Chihuahuas — and attention
> By Dave Orrick
> Daily Herald Staff Writer
> Posted Saturday, August 20, 2005
> ...


It also says that most have homes lined up. Glad to hear the happy ending and that none of them were euthanized!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Good! They deserve to be punished for doing that to those poor dogs!! And that picture is flippin' cute!! I wanna play with 'em! lol


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

That's wonderful news! I'm glad to hear that they got some sort of punishment. There's no way I could work at that animal shelter right now...I'd end up bringing every one of them home with me.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL you and me both. I still am trying to get a hold of someone there to see if I can stop in to volunteer tomorrow and on my days off. I have always wanted to go to that shelther anyway to volunteer.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh man, that pic! The one little guy in front with the flattened ears... I could just eat him up. :love10:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, I'm glad they were at least fined, even though it is not nearly enough punishment. It's good to know they have homes for all of them - that is such a cute pic.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I agree a fine is not enough but I am glad they didn't get off with nothing Those had to be horrible conditions. I am happy it sounds like they will be adopted


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

I think that they should get so many hours of community service and have to work at that animal shelter. Not sure I'd want them near those Chis right now, though. Sounds like they'd try to sneak them out or something even worse. It's so mind blowing to me that people would actually do something like that. :?


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I wish I lived in that area! At least it sounds like the shelter has had 100s of people interested in adopting them.
Here's a link to Chicago's ABC store that has a video (couldn't link the video directly)
*http://abclocal.go.com/wls/news/081905_ns_dogs_rescued.html#*


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Those poor babies. If they all end up with good homes it will be worth it. I mean, they might have languished in that awful place, suffering who-knows-what kind of treatment and problems. At least now they're being updated on their shots and they have a good chance of living long and healthy lives with the kind of love they deserve.

I love how people just pop out of the woodwork to help out at the shelter or to adopt needy pups. Makes me feel so good.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I love how people just pop out of the woodwork to help out at the shelter or to adopt needy pups. Makes me feel so good.


Yeah really! I get this crazy butterflies-in-my-tummy-patriotic feeling inside LOL.


----------



## sunshinegurl015 (Mar 27, 2006)

poor babies!!! :lol: im glad they're getting good homes after what they've been through.


----------

